# 17 weeks & brown discharge? Scared :(



## emmyloves1991

I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and since this morning everytime i wipe i have brown discharge like old blood. I phoned the midwife and she said if it carries on and i get pain to phone the womans hospital as i can now because i'm 17 weeks or if it stays the same to pop in the doctors where she'll be tomorrow and she'll have a listen to the HB. She told me to put a pad on which i have done but its not that heavy. I suffer from axiety and paranonia so i'm just sitting here looking things up on the internet scaring myself and crying and shaking. I haven't got any pain just uncomfortable back pain. 

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Anybody else had this?


----------



## Rozz1e1

For a start...stop looking at Dr Google!! You will make yourself feel worse...your MW has said for you to relax, if it keeps happening then go to a and e today and just request a scan etc :) But stop scaring yourself huni its not healthy for you xxxx


----------



## stardust85

awwwww hugs!!! I'm sure it will be ok. Ive had some brown/light pink spotting a few times but all has been abs fine and nothing has come of it :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummyof3babas

dont worry hun until told otherwise :) just keep an eye on it and if meed be go get checked im sure bubz is okay hunnie think positive although hard when things like this happen i would also be panicking as i have anxcity:( good luck x


----------



## xdxxtx

Your cervix is so sensitive right now that many, many things can cause it to bleed... like pushing a little for a bowel movement or sex... There are more silly things that could cause it, but I'm just listing the most common reasons. All I suggest is taking it easy, no sex and NO pushing for bowel movements - lots of fiber! I know most of us get constipated!

I spot, either pink immediately or brown a couple of days later, EVERY time I have sex throughout this pregnancy!

So, if you had sex or even a #2 within the last 3-4 days, that could definitely be the cause! No worries! (And if you've done neither, get yourself a fiber supplement already!!! hehe)


----------



## MindUtopia

Like others have said, try not to worry. If it does get any worse, give them a ring back and they'll check you, but it doesn't necessarily sound like anything to be concerned about. I had the exact same thing at 16 weeks. I didn't even call my midwife because I could feel baby moving lots and knew things were fine. I'd had a heavy bleed earlier at 10/11 weeks, so I knew it was likely just some old blood from that. As you can see, everything is fine and baby and I are both healthy and doing well at 30 weeks. Try to relax and stay calm. Spotting is very normal. If you're concerned, definitely go in to get checked out if it will help give you piece of mind, but it doesn't sound like anything serious from what you've described. Hang in there!


----------



## MayJan

i had brown discharge a week ago, went to my doc the day after, had a scan and internal examination, doc just said it was old blood. i asked my doc about the position of my placenta n he said it's not low-lying, so that's not the reason for the discharge. doc couldn't give me an answer as to y i had the discharge but since baby's fine, i stop worrying about it. hope everything is fine with u. good luck!!


----------



## belle85

Hi. I had this between 16-19 weeks, really light brown spotting usually in morning. It caused me loads of anxiety, despite the midwife not being concerned at all, as it was 'old' blood and in such a small amount.

It turned out to be thrush, however I had no other symptoms for 2-3 weeks, then the 3rd week I felt sore and was given cream, as well as being tested for a UTI, which came back negative. A few days after using the cream the spotting stopped.

My sister-in-law also had some bleeding that turned out to be thrush when she was pregnant. It might be worth getting it checked out x


----------



## emmyloves1991

Just to update, the discharge is getting lighter and is ok now though i am still concerned, i just want tomorrow here so i can hear the HB. I don't know whats wrong with me today i just feel so low and paranoid and like no one is listening to me. LOL! I need to get a grip. 

I have got a urine infection at the moment and i am on antibiotics, i'm a little stressed aswell and oh also, a little, ahem!......constipated. Also haven't had sex in ages because i'm to scared to. Could any of them cause it?

I phoned up the delivery suite because i just worked myself up so much and she couldn't get through to the midwife so she asked for my name and number so one could get back to me but no one still has but all she kept going on about was a hospital ref number that should be on my notes, she sounded like a right cow to me on the phone like i was thick, its like all i can see is an NHS number, just take my name and number you silly cow. Then my OH rang delivery suite enquirers (a different number) go through to a midwife straight away and she asked what my due date was and said i wasn't quite 17 weeks so i can't go there yet (I'M 17 WEEKS TOMORROW AND MY MIDWIFE SAID I CAN) I've never heard so much crap in my life just because i'm a day behind, i think she was also saying i'm not 16 weeks yet, hmmmm, yes i am, i think i would know how many weeks i am. I'm really not happy at this hospital, with my next pregnancy if i do ever have one i'm going private, i'm normally happy with NHS but not at the moment, she was a cow aswell. She did say though that they will only be concerned if its red blood with clots and that what I've got is nothing but still HASN'T put my mind at ease at all. So glad my midwife has given me the option to go in tomorrow and hear the heartbeat, i just don't want to worry over Christmas til my next scan. :cry::cry::cry::cry:

I'm sorry, i will get a grip now. lol!


----------



## R8ch

I'm sure whatever I say is not going to make you feel any better, but I'll try.....

I have been having this from 12 weeks. I am now nearly 17 weeks. Everything is fine. Baby is fine. It is old blood. Red blood is a little different, although I had a bleed of red at 11 weeks (it was quite a lot) and everything was fine.

I just think this happens to some people. I think as one of the previous posts have said that things like straining or sex can bring on a bleed.

Providing you are seeking advice then try not to worry so much :)

Rx


----------

